# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم الخميس 20 أبريل 2017 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Thursday ( Jeudi)20.04.2017 (GMT+00)*                                                                                                                                *UEFA Europa League*  *19:05    Besiktas – Olympique Lyonnais* *W9 Suisse HD* *-Eurobird 9°E -12034 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *W9*  *-Hotbird 13°E-11681 H 27500 -(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *-Eutelsat 5°W-11554 V 29950 -(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *TRT 1* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500  -FTA/Biss* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *TRT1 HD* *Turksat 42°E -11054 V 30000-FTA/Biss* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *19:05    Schalke 04 -Ajax Amsterdam* *Sport 1 Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E-12480 V 27500 -FTA* *NLO TV* *-Astra 4.8°E-12130 V 27500 -Biss* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *19:05    Manchester United –  RSC Anderlecht* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *BNT 1 HD* *-Intelsat 60°E -11593 V 8332-FTA* *-Intelsat 45°E- 11585 V 21411 -FTA (Multistream )* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Fox Sports 1 Brasil HD* *-SES  40.5°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Tivibu Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E- 11853 H 25000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *19:05    KRC Genk – Celta de Vigo* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Fox Sports2 Brasil HD* *-SES  40.5°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Jameel Saudi Professional League* *16:10    Al-Taawoun    –  Al-Khaleej* *MBC Pro Sports 4* *-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA* *17:45    Al Wehda  -Al Fateh* *MBC Pro Sports 3* *-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA* *17:45    Alahli – Alfaisaly* *MBC Pro Sports 2* *-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA* *17:45    Alshabab   – Al Hilal* *MBC Pro Sports 1* *-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA* +  *UAE Presidents Cup* *15:25    Al Nasr  –  Hatta* *Dubai Sports1* *-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA* *-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA* *Dubai Sports 1 HD* *-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-11823 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *AD Dhabi Sports 1* *-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr  26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA* *Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *– Türkmen&#196;lem 52°E -12456 V 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)*  *Turkey- First League lig.1* *14:30    Gaziantep Bld.Spor- Balikesirspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *Al-Manaseer Jordan Professional League 2016/2017* *15:30    Shabab Al Ordon –  Al Sareeh* *Jordan Sport* *-Nile Sat -10930 H 27500 -FTA* *Professional Football League – Palestine* *14:00    Shabab Alsamu   –   Shabab Yatta* *Palestine Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -12645 H 27500 -FTA* *Copa Libertadores* *22:30    Deportivo Godoy Cruz –   Sport Boys* *Fox Sports 1 Brasil HD* *-SES  40.5°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *  Friday 21 Apr 2017 *  *Copa Libertadores* *0:45    Club Guarani –   Gremio* *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg*  *ARENA SPORTBIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)*

----------

